# My goats hair is thinning



## breezy B ranch (Mar 7, 2012)

I just noticed today that 2 of my goats seem to have thinning hair on their backs and the rest of their hair is dull looking and a bit wiry. One is an Alpine and the other is a Saanen. We have not changed their diet(alfalfa hay daily, and grain only on the stand every other day). Our other goat is a dwarf and he is just fine same coat no changes. I'm not sure if the 2 are bred or not. They were with a buck in Dec as we use them for milk and they needed to be freshened. I was wondering if they need more minerals. I give them loose minerals every other day on the stand. I tried leaving them out for them to free feed however my queen mother Alpine wont let the Saanen near them like that ( she lets the dwarf because she treats him like her baby). Or could it be some kind of parasite? They have been wormed. They are other wise fine. Thanks for any advice!


----------



## elevan (Mar 7, 2012)

My first guess is gonna be the minerals.  You can try providing minerals loose in 2 different locations to avoid the situation you've had previously with your herd queen.

You should certainly check them over for lice.  Treat if needed.

When was the last time that you copper bolused ?  You could be looking at a copper deficiency.

There are a lot of variables here and the problem could be the result of many different factors.


----------



## breezy B ranch (Mar 7, 2012)

Thank you! I will try the trick with the minerals in two locations. I have never done the copper boluse. I'm not sure how honestly. I am assuming I can get the supplies from Hoegger supply. Also would the lice look like what you would find on a person? Where are the best areas to look? I appreciate the help!!


----------



## elevan (Mar 7, 2012)

Here is an article on copper bolusing.  There are multiple ways to do it.  http://www.backyardherds.com/web/viewblog.php?id=2607-copasure
You can get the supplies at most online livestock supply vendors.

Lice on goats is very similar to lice on people.  Look along the back, in the "armpit" areas, the groin / udder area.  If they are there you'll see them.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 8, 2012)

breezy B ranch said:
			
		

> Thank you! I will try the trick with the minerals in two locations. I have never done the copper boluse. I'm not sure how honestly. I am assuming I can get the supplies from Hoegger supply. Also would the lice look like what you would find on a person? Where are the best areas to look? I appreciate the help!!


I'm thinking copper.   That's a big one on the thinning hair.   But you can give them a good mineral drench to boost them up.  Take a dose of minerals, vitamin e caps (about 5 per goat) about 4 crushed selenium tablets (from any drugs store) some probios and some liquid vitamin B.  Melt the vitamin E caps in very hot water, mix it in with molasses and the other minerals, put it in a turkey baster and put it in the goats mouth and squeeze the bulb on the baster.   The goats will probably slurp the whole thing right down.  

THen when you get the copper, give them that too.

They will perk right up.  It will take a few weeks for the hair to grow back in and they may lose more before it gets better, but be patient.  In the meantime, you can give them either a cydectin injection or some oral ivermectin for mites and lice.  Just to cover your bases.


----------



## breezy B ranch (Mar 9, 2012)

Thank you!! I went out today and she has a lot gone now! Mostly by her spine is where she is loosing it. I looked for lice and did not find any. It just happened almost over night it seems! I will be trying what you suggested.


----------



## Cabinchick (Mar 10, 2012)

This thread has been a big help to me as well. Thanks breezy B ranch for starting this thread. My three myotonic doelings have been losing hair like crazy lately. I have dusted with DE as advised by a dear friend - I also use it as a preventative for mites on my chickens and have never had a problem. Will try administering copper and mineral drench as well.

Also wanted to point out that goats are shedding like crazy all over the country due to the mild winter/early spring conditions many states have experienced. So _some_ hair loss may be attributed to the weather. My Saint Bernard is blowing his winter coat earlier than normal as well.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 10, 2012)

This is the time a year they start shedding, but she shouldn't have really thin or bald spots, or patchy, uneven spots, the shedding should look more like fluf coming out. 

If you aren't seeing any lice, could just be shedding could be mites. You can't see mites. Although she would be showing signs of being itchy. My goats are being treated for mites right now and they were itching constantly, In face when I really realized how bad it was getting is when I was taking photos and I was looking back at the photos and I noticed how many tongues were stuck out and how many goats were itching and biting at their sides and legs and backs.


----------

